# 650 brute limp mode



## snickers (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok guys i have a question. I recently reset the belt light on my 2005 650 brute, is it possible that it is still in limp mode? its still running like crap (backfiring, wont throttle up) i have checked the valve clearance, new plugs and gas, cleaned the air filter. not sure where to go from here? the bike sat for maybe 4 months without starting it. it shifts into FWD and the belt light is no longer lit.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Why was the belt light on in the first place? 100 hours, 1100 miles, bad belt? If the cover was off, did you make sure the belt switch was in the ON position before replacing the cover?

Did you drain the carbs before letting it sit those 4 months? If not, pilots are probably plugged. Spray a bunch of carb cleaner up the overflow tubes and let it sit overnight. You might get lucky.

As for the actuator light, don't know. Maybe bad buss connector, Might have a bad actuator or maybe the CDI has faulted causing all these problems. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## snickers (Apr 8, 2010)

ok, no i didnt drain the carbs, My Bad 

belt light was the 100 hour (i believe)

have not removed the belt cover, should I? looked at the belt thru the vent, looked ok


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

snickers said:


> ok, no i didnt drain the carbs, My Bad
> 
> belt light was the 100 hour (i believe)
> 
> have not removed the belt cover, should I? looked at the belt thru the vent, looked ok


Naa don't take the cover off.


----------



## snickers (Apr 8, 2010)

so is it possible that its still in limp mode with the belt light off?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

snickers said:


> so is it possible that its still in limp mode with the belt light off?


Maybe...but I have never heard of the machine going into limp mode when it was just the 100 hour checkup light that came on. Mine didn't, just the light came on and after a reset, it was gone. I think you have something else that is going on. Seems fuel related but CDI problems also does these kind of things. 

You did drain and put fresh fuel in it right?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its probably clogged jets. makre sure the tank has enough gas in it to run the bike for 30 mins tops then pour in about 3 oz of seafoam. It'll clear that up within 10 minutes if it is a gunk up problem.


----------

